# Llangwyfan Hospital (nurse blocks) - oct 09 -



## georgie (Mar 25, 2010)

Llangwyfan was originally a tuberculosis hospital and was also known as the North Wales Sanatorium. It later became a more general chest hospital, but is now closed.

nice and relaxed explore on my own

came across some rather interesting cars on site aswell




































































































​


----------



## pricejs (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice explore that, it looks like a tidy place. Excellent bonus with the cars too!!


----------



## cogito (Mar 26, 2010)

georgie said:


>



OH.

YOUR.

GOD.


----------

